# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  دومین کارگاه آموزشی تخصصی مه‌داده‌ها (کلان‌داده‌ها)

## mahkoom021

دومین کارگاه آموزشی تخصصی مه‌داده‌ها (کلان‌داده‌ها)
تهران - دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر - ۲۸ الی ۳۰ فروردین

----------


## shilanaseri

شرایط حضور و نحوه ثبت نامش چگونه هستش؟؟؟
سکوبندی آزمایشگاهی مجله موفقیت

----------

